# driving from SMA to Manzanillo



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

We are planning to drive from San Miguel to Manzanillo via the Chapala/Ajijic area to explore possible alternate living areas. Does anyone have any advice on the drive? Areas to watch out for? Routes to take? Toll money to have on hand? Any other general advice? Places to overnight in the Chapala area and Manzanillo area? We will be 3 adults and 2 young children.

Thanks in advance


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

San Miguel to Guadalajara, the Tlaquepaque area, takes about 4 hrs =/- based on traffic. Expect Chapala area half hour or so more.
We take the toll route but you can do without tolls. 
Expect that you flew into Leon/Guanajuato Airport. If so, you back track to the airport and then continue through Leon till the highway to Guadalajara(cerca de Lagos de Moreno).
Just before San Juan de los Lagos, you will need to make libre/cuota decision. I've not driven the libre but they are basically parallel.
Also we have a friend that likes to hit the tequila places on the way and he veers off in Silao toward Irapuato and goes that way but a little longer even without stops.
We don't do Manzanillo as too far. Our preferred beach area from San Miguel is Zihua and better still Barre de Potosi but Barre not to live full time with kids.
Are you in San Miguel and getting settled? Just remember "This is Mexico!". 90% of things will go well but the other 10% are head scratchers. By the way similar thoughts got me through 3 years in China and 3 more in ASEAN/South Asia.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! 

Actually we are arriving next week...just putting the final touches on getting everything lined up and ready. We will arrive just in time for the archangel celebration I understand on the 29th. We are really looking forward to San Miguel and our main purpose of heading out right away to see these other areas is more so we can choose to settle or not. We have rented for 6 months and want to make sure we know if we are going to stay for the long haul there or somewhere else before we establish too many ties. 

The low temps in the mornings are not something we are looking forward to however I doubt we would acclimatize to the coastal heat either! And the abundance (or lack thereof) of expats is a consideration as well and of course schools also. Lots to figure but we want to make our home sooner than later.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure where you got the low temp in the morning. We live 45 min away and about 1000 feet higher and before we left the 14th, I walked the dogs at 7:15AM in a golf shirt as was 50-55. We spent 4 winters in San Miguel and basically never remember what I would call a cold day. Walked down to and around Pargue Juarez every day, was too far to the botanical garden, and only rarely did I wear a long sleeve shirt or swearshirt.
Certainly your decision but as they say in football, you seem to have "happy feet".
I would really focus on San Miguel and not where next. Moving to another country is tough no matter what and for 30-60 days it really deserves your full focus to make it work. There is plenty of time to look at other options.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Ajijic, either the Hotel Chapala Real or Danza del Sol are great for families. Both have pools and restaurants, etc.
In Chapala, there is the Chapala Inn, right on the malecon. It is a B&B with a lap pool. Also, there is a B&B called Qinta Quetzecuatl, or QQ.
You can find all of these websites on Google.

For routes and tolls, use Rutas punto a punto. Again, Google is the way to find it, then go for the English version, if you don't read Spanish.


----------



## simibupanadero (Sep 21, 2011)

*Ajijic to Manzanillo*

Ajijic to Manzanillo should take you about 3 - 3.5 hrs. There are 3 tolls on the highway from Guadalajara to Manzanillo each costing roughly $120MXN.
In Manzanillo I can recommend a B&B called Villa Las Cumbres with gorgeous views of Audencia Beach and the Pacific, cliff side pool, metres and metres of terraces and delicious brekfast. Highly recommended. I can find their contact details if you are interested. Alternatively contact Manzanillo Property Management - I think they'll come up on google searches - they have some great properties for rent, including a great 2 bed condo we've stayed in in Las Hadas.
I know some realtors in Manzanillo too if you're looking for properties there.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions folks!


----------

